# Error 502



## muskes (10. Dez. 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe mir einen Server nach Der Perfekte Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) mit BIND, Dovecot & Nginx [ISPConfig 3] eingerichtet.

Funktioniert soweit auch alles ganz gut bis auf einen Host auf welchem ich Joomla installiert habe, da bekomme ich immer wieder einen Error 502 (Dieser Server hat eine ungültige Antwort von einem Upstream-Server erhalten, auf den zugegriffen wurde, um die Anforderung zu erfüllen.)

Ich habe mehrere "Joomlas" auf meinem Server laufen welche weitgehend ohne Probleme laufen (weitgehend= nachdem ich das joomla hochgeladen habe muss ich, bevor ich die Installation beginnen kann zuerst php5-fpm restarten weil ich immer einen Error 502 bekomme - danach funktioniert alles reibungslos - bekomme dann auch keine Fehlermeldungen mehr). 

Bei dem besagten host oben kommt die Fehlermeldung willkürlich mehrmals am Tag, ohne dass was am Joomla verändert wurde - mal gehts, mal nicht.

Der einzige Unterschied, der zu den anderen funktionierenden Installationen besteht ist, dass ich die besagte Installation zur Zeit nur über eine Alias-Domain erreiche. Die eigentliche Domain ist noch nicht aufgeschalten, da die Seite noch nicht fertig ist.

Wäre superklasse, wenn mir hierfür jemand Rat wüsste.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.

Gruß

Muskes

Systeminfo:
PHP erstellt für: Linux meine.domain.com 2.6.32-5-amd64 #1 SMP Sun Sep 23 10:07:46 UTC 2012 x86_64
Datenbankversion: 5.5.28-1~dotdeb.0
Datenbankzeichensatz: utf8_general_ci
PHP-Version: 5.3.19-1~dotdeb.0
Webserver: nginx/1.2.5
PHP-Interface für den Webserver: fpm-fcgi
Joomla!-Version: Joomla! 2.5.8 Stable [ Ember ] 8-November-2012 14:00 GMT
Joomla!-Plattform-Version: Joomla Platform 11.4.0 Stable [ Brian Kernighan ] 03-Jan-2012 00:00 GMT


----------



## muskes (10. Dez. 2012)

> Der einzige Unterschied, der zu den anderen funktionierenden Installationen besteht ist, dass ich die besagte Installation zur Zeit nur über eine Alias-Domain erreiche. Die eigentliche Domain ist noch nicht aufgeschalten, da die Seite noch nicht fertig ist


...habe den Domainnamen geändert, so dass ich keine Aliasdomain mehr aufrufen muss - geht aber trotzdem nicht


----------



## falko (10. Dez. 2012)

502-Fehler können durch vieles verursacht wrden, z.B. auch durch fehlerhafte PHP-Skripte oder duch PHP Opcode cacher wie PC oder Xcache.

Glücklicherweise bringt PHP-FPM einen Mechanismus mit, der nach einer bestimmten Anzahl Fehler PHP-FPM neu lädt. Am besten setzt man die Grenze auf 1, dann wird der Prozeß nach einem Fehler sofort neu geladen.

In /etc/php5/fpm/php-fpm.conf:


```
emergency_restart_threshold = 1
emergency_restart_interval = 10s
process_control_timeout = 10s
```


----------



## muskes (11. Dez. 2012)

Hallo Falko,

danke für die schnelle Antwort, werde das gleich mit einbauen. Allerdings würde mich trotzdem interessieren worans tatsächlich liegt, da ja wie gesagt, meine anderen Installationen nicht betroffen sind. Gibts da irgendwas wie man das rausbekommen kann?

Des weiteren habe ich festgestellt, dass ich im Joomla wenn die Suchmaschinenfreundlichen Links aktiviert sind, sich die Beiträge im Frontend nicht bearbeiten lassen.

Hätte mir hierfür evtl. jmd nen Tipp, was ich für zusätzliche direktiven in der nginx.conf eintragen muss, damit das funktioniert? Wäre superklasse/nett.

Danke schon mal im Voraus!

Gruß
Muskes


----------



## falko (11. Dez. 2012)

Zitat von muskes:


> Hallo Falko,
> 
> danke für die schnelle Antwort, werde das gleich mit einbauen. Allerdings würde mich trotzdem interessieren worans tatsächlich liegt, da ja wie gesagt, meine anderen Installationen nicht betroffen sind. Gibts da irgendwas wie man das rausbekommen kann?


Du kannst für jeden Pool noch ein eigenes Log anlegen, das sollte beim Debuggen helfen.



Zitat von muskes:


> Des weiteren habe ich festgestellt, dass ich im Joomla wenn die Suchmaschinenfreundlichen Links aktiviert sind, sich die Beiträge im Frontend nicht bearbeiten lassen.
> 
> Hätte mir hierfür evtl. jmd nen Tipp, was ich für zusätzliche direktiven in der nginx.conf eintragen muss, damit das funktioniert? Wäre superklasse/nett.


Schau mal hier: Running Joomla 1.7 On Nginx (LEMP) On Debian Squeeze/Ubuntu 11.10 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials


----------

